# do not weep like a woman for what you could not defend like a man



## Trianita

I would be very grateful if anyone could help my translate the following quote by Aisha, the mother of Boabdil, into Latin:

"Do not weep like a woman for what you could not defend like a man"

The context is that Boabdil, the last Moorish king of Granada, earned this rebuke from his mother as he turned to overlook the city as it was conquered by Ferdinand and Isabella, the Catholic monarchs, forcing him into exile.

I'd also like to know what the translation would be if "woman" was replaced with "child"

Grateful for any help!


----------



## Lorixnt2

Trianita said:


> I would be very grateful if anyone could help my translate the following quote by Aisha, the mother of Boabdil, into Latin:
> 
> "Do not weep like a woman for what you could not defend like a man"
> 
> The context is that Boabdil, the last Moorish king of Granada, earned this rebuke from his mother as he turned to overlook the city as it was conquered by Ferdinand and Isabella, the Catholic monarchs, forcing him into exile.
> 
> I'd also like to know what the translation would be if "woman" was replaced with "child"
> 
> Grateful for any help!



Since it's a queen speaking to her son I'd like a thing as

_Quod virili animo defendere non potuisti dedecet te sicut mulier deflere

_that is not entirely literal but could be a compromise between your 
statement and the original spanish sentence

_Llora como mujer lo que no has sabido defender como hombre

_which seems to me more descriptive  than exhortative (but I could be wrong since I dunno Spanish)If you wanted instead to give a negative imperative sense as seen by me in your post I'd say

_Noli sicut mulier deflere quod virili animo defendere non potuisti._


----------



## Lorixnt2

aaargh I forgot the child mpf 


For the child: _mulier ---> puer_


----------



## Flaminius

My attempt

Ne planxeris sicut mulier/puer de eo quod vir defendere non potueris.

I used an implicit nominative of apposition to formulate "as a man."


----------



## Trianita

Thank you both very much! (And please excuse the sloppy writing)


----------



## Lorixnt2

Trianita said:


> Thank you both very much! (And please excuse the sloppy writing)



Það var ekkert Trianita  if you need it in a refined context, I'd say, use Flaminius's version. In a coarser bloody one use mine . Bæ.


----------



## Outsider

Lorixnt2 said:


> _Llora como mujer lo que no has sabido defender como hombre_


If that is the original sentence, then it actually means:

"Weep like a woman for what you could not defend like a man."


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:


> If that is the original sentence, then it actually means:
> 
> "Weep like a woman for what you could defend like a man."


 
If it helps, I'd say it like this in Spanish:

_No llora como una mujer por lo que no supiste defender como un hombre._


----------



## Trianita

Actually I found the phrase in my "RoughGuide to Andalucía", in English, as I wrote in in my first post. 

It kind of stuck and I'm thinking of engraving it on a gift to my boyfriend, I'll probably go for the PC version and put "child" instead of woman though 

I agree with outsider on the Spanish translation, or "no llores..." rather than "no llore" maybe.


----------



## Trianita

Sorry, agree with Whodunit I meant to say.


----------



## Outsider

There was an error in my post which I have now corrected. Please reread it.


----------



## qbit

Whodunit said:


> _No llora como una mujer por lo que no supiste defender como un hombre._



Wrong. That phrase makes no sense in Spanish.


----------



## Angel.Aura

qbit said:


> Wrong. That phrase makes no sense in Spanish.


Hi qbit,
What's the use of pointing out a mistake if you're not suggesting a correction?
This way we will never be able to learn. 
¿qué piensas?


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

Angel.Aura said:


> Hi qbit,
> What's the use of pointing out a mistake if you're not suggesting a correction?
> This way we will never be able to learn.
> ¿qué piensas?


 
The mistake is taking a sentence that is in Spanish, translating it incorrectly into English, and then translating it back into Spanish in some form that is different from the original, which was in Spanish to begin with!

It has already been pointed out by Lorixnt2 that the original sentence is 

_Llora como mujer lo que no has sabido defender como hombre_

The sentence thus means "Weep like a woman for that which you did not know to defend like a man." THAT is what should be translated into Latin.


----------



## alexacohen

qbit said:


> _No llora como una mujer por lo que no supiste defender como un hombre._
> Wrong. That phrase makes no sense in Spanish.





> What's the use of pointing out a mistake if you're not suggesting a correction?


_No llores como una mujer por lo que no supiste defender como un hombre._

This is the mistake that should have been pointed out; anyway the phrase that Aixa is reported to have said is exactly the contrary.

Llora como mujer lo que no supiste defender como un hombre. 

I know, I am a native of Granada.


----------

